# My dogs barking - how to sound proof a room



## Lab-lover (Mar 31, 2008)

I have 6 dogs so I am unable to walk them all at the same time. My problem is when I take out the first 3 the others bark/howl the place down! and I am worried the neighbours are going to start complaining.

I've tried giving them food to occupy them but they just scoff this down in a few minutes. I have also tried spray collars and anti bark devices where a high pitch sound goes off, but they don't work.

I'm now thinking of sound proofing my garage or a room in my house and I was wondering if anyone has any experience of this or any advice?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I know a drummer who has to soundproof a room. Does seem to get really hot in there though.

This website gives you info in regards to how and what to use.

soundproof wall


----------



## Lab-lover (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks


----------

